

PayPal briefly gives Pennsylvania man $92 quadrillion - esalazar
http://www.bizjournals.com/seattle/blog/techflash/2013/07/paypal-briefly-gives-pennsylvania-man.html

======
Zuider
Shame they don't pay interest.

